# Quick cut/ recomp



## silvereyes87 (Nov 8, 2018)

Exactly a month from now i have 14 lbs to cut. 
My maintenance is around 3400. 
Ive been averaging 2500 to 2700 cals a day.
Heavy days, bench, squat, deadlift i eat high carb.
Cardio,  rest, arms, shoulders days im doing low carb high protein 
         If i cant cut all the weight in time im gonna tryout a sauna the day b4 for early weigh in or 
A hot epson salt soak. I need to be 198, 212 this morning.   Any tips or experience with the sauna or salt bath is appreciated. 
If i don't make weight ill bump to upper weight class and be at the bottom end. Oh well this is just for fun anyways .


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2018)

oh shit you doin a show in a month Sil? Good luck brother!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 8, 2018)

Woot good luck silver


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2018)

This is for what? If tou have 14 lbs to cut for bb show with only a month out its gonna be a problem, man.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> oh shit you doin a show in a month Sil? Good luck brother!



Its a powerlifting meet gibs. Gonna try to pull 540 at 198 . Doing deadlift only.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Its a powerlifting meet gibs. Gonna try to pull 540 at 198 . Doing deadlift only.



oh ok cool brutha keep us posted how you do!


----------



## stanley (Nov 8, 2018)

good luck buddy.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Its a powerlifting meet gibs. Gonna try to pull 540 at 198 . Doing deadlift only.


Phew. Ok awesome. Good luck!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2018)

Why do u wanna be in the 198 class? Is there a reason?

I know shit about cutting weight but some of these guys do water cuts and drop that much weight in a few days before meets.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 9, 2018)

Curious how much a drastic water cut effects strength. Wrestling style weight cuts have to be horrible for both BB and powerlifting...

How close are meet weighing to the actual event?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 9, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why do u wanna be in the 198 class? Is there a reason?
> 
> I know shit about cutting weight but some of these guys do water cuts and drop that much weight in a few days before meets.


With my current strength level and body composition
198 is what id think is my best play for being competative or somewhat notable. I know im not gonna be breaking records or even place top 5 probably.  



Viduus said:


> Curious how much a drastic water cut effects strength. Wrestling style weight cuts have to be horrible for both BB and powerlifting...
> 
> How close are meet weighing to the actual event?


Esrly weigh in is 5pm the day b4. Meet starts at 0900


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

You shouldn't be cutting for this sil. 540 is a good pull and all but my friend who actually is 5th I believe ??? in 198 pulls 640 for sets of 5 twice a week and then does a heavy day later.

Stay 220 and just do your best pull. Get bloated as **** and OD on Dbol and ammonia and have a blast.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You shouldn't be cutting for this sil. 540 is a good pull and all but my friend who actually is 5th I believe ??? in 198 pulls 640 for sets of 5 twice a week and then does a heavy day later.
> 
> Stay 220 and just do your best pull. Get bloated as **** and OD on Dbol and ammonia and have a blast.



Thats very tempting.  I have halo on the way and some tne on deck.  Ill keep that in mind and see how the next week or 2 goes. Your friend is a monster btw. Those are sick numbers being that light.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 9, 2018)

Drol up. No one talks about 198s.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 9, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Drol up. No one talks about 198s.



Im kind of seeing pillars point of view. Why make cut hard if im not breaking any records. If its just for fun i can weigh in at my 212. And just go for a pr.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 9, 2018)

I have halo coming btw. And tne


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Im kind of seeing pillars point of view. Why make cut hard if im not breaking any records. If its just for fun i can weigh in at my 212. And just go for a pr.



I like pob's idea as well lol


----------

